# Shrimp deaths and TDS



## MARKCOUSINS

Looking at the posts on inverts a great number are posted due to loss of livestock.Aclimatisation probably number 1 cause for most newcomers to shrimp like myself.After we hear a lot about too high dosing of LC,Co2 levels and temperature.I was wondering the importance of the TDS factor.I can see that proper aclimatisation  should give new stock a good chance if levels in our tanks are similar to that of the supplier,how close?Water boards can also change chemistry of water that when performing water changes the TDS change could be fatal maybe especialy in nano tanks.Who monitors TDS in the shrimp tanks ,is it vital and any infomation on TDS pens(where to get them,price etc...)?Like to hear your views guys!Keep our shrimp healthy and kicking!!!!!cheers mark


----------



## nduli

I measure regularly, ie every few days as I am convinced that I have lost most of my shrimp to water change issues where the water chemistry has changed a lot. This is probably due to paranoia and until i see the shrimp breeding in my nano. I use the following pen

HM Digital TDS Water Testing Meter, TDS-4: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Hi Mark, TDS is less important for the neocaridina species such as Cherry shrimp which are the most adaptable of the common dwarf fresh water shrimp in the hobby. Alternately, TDS with caridina shrimp is very important. Having too high TDS or fluctuating TDS with these shrimp such as crystal reds will usually result in lathargic shrimp that wont breed at best and not uncommonly, death.
Good info here for crystal red shrimp - guide to CRS


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Thanks nduli for the link a must have for that price.Good info from Iain yep better for most shrimp novices to start with neocaradinia as i understand you have a bit more leeway with the TDS of the tank.Out of intrest what would be a good TDS to aim for in a breeding setup for cherry shrimp?And what sort of Ph kh temp would we be aiming for in cherry shrimp breeding tank?cheers guys mark


----------



## nduli

Mark

generally ph of about 7 But can cope between 6.5 and 7.7ish
temp around 23-25. No higher than 27/28
gh and Tds slews important, I try and keep Tds no higher than 220 in my main tank with my Sakura. Gh is arou d 4-5 But as explained above not massively important. Ensure calcium is around to help moulting. Either a gh additive or a calcium supplement (or even cuttlefish bone) to help them moult.

keep the water clean and params stable is most successfull way to get breeding.

Breeding Red Cherry Shrimp


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Thanks nduli my nano is spot on for the water values i have 5 cherry shrimp in there alone with one other  shrimp.2 females berried when i left for family holiday back on tuesday so am interested to see what going on.Good link TDS pen on the shopping list cheers mark


----------



## bogwood

I have kept CRS off/on for several years. And always in their own dedicated tank.

 Once the ideal conditions are created, the key word for me is  "Stability"
 The  way i have managed to achieve this; is with ADA amazonia substrat. RO water, a Mineral additive. a PH pen, and a TDS pen.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Nice one guys good help for me and others so from your answers have learnt monitoring TDS is a factor will get  TDS and Ph pen and try to keep stable conditions.In a 20L nano probably i change too much water 50% at least a week to keep things very stable?cheers mark


----------



## Ady34

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Nice one guys good help for me and others so from your answers have learnt monitoring TDS is a factor will get TDS and Ph pen and try to keep stable conditions.In a 20L nano probably i change too much water 50% at least a week to keep things very stable?cheers mark


 
Hi Mark,
yeah 50%wc per week is probably excessive in shrimp only tanks unless high tech approach dictates so. 20-25% is more than enough as bio load from shrimp is small And this helps in keeping things stable.
I use TDS measurements alone in my CRS nano to manage water. I also dose liquid carbon and ei ferts at the level of 1ml/day of each in 55l, and have no issues with shrimp breeding. My tap water is around 70ppm TDS from the tap so I use salty shrimp GH+ to raise TDS water change water to appropriate levels. To do this accurately a TDS pen is an essential piece of kit and I'd definitely recommend it for shrimp keeping. I use a HM one. I use Aquasoil Amazonia as suggested above to keep the ph right, although I never monitor this.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Thanks Ady maybe should knock back on the ferts a bit currently dosing 4ml 3x a week +4ml trace 3x a week(EI).Co2 dennerle nano system 10 bubbles a minute.I come home on tuesday have been away for 2 weeks so no w/c,ferts for that time 2 shrimps were heavily berried so maybe....Lucky my partners brother has been round 3times to top up this tank and my 450L he says they look ok will see on tuesday!cheers mark


----------



## Ady34

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Thanks Ady maybe should knock back on the ferts a bit currently dosing 4ml 3x a week +4ml trace 3x a week(EI).Co2 dennerle nano system 10 bubbles a minute.I come home on tuesday have been away for 2 weeks so no w/c,ferts for that time 2 shrimps were heavily berried so maybe....Lucky my partners brother has been round 3times to top up this tank and my 450L he says they look ok will see on tuesday!cheers mark


Ah we'll your clearly running a high tech system, but depending on your lighting intensity you may need to keep up with the higher dosing of co2 and ferts otherwise the plants will suffer...and consequently the shrimp. However 4ml of each sounds high on 20l so you could drop it a bit. Also you'll need the 50% water changes to keep on top of organic wastes produced as a by product from the faster growing plants. A TDS pen is still a good idea in monitoring your water. Cherry shrimp as already said are more tolerant and if they are berried it suggests things are going well, so maybe don't change anything.
My tank is also classed as high tech due to the dosing of liquid carbon, but I run it on very low lighting so can dose less carbon and ferts, the plants consequently grow much slower so produce less waste therefore I don't need to carry out large water changes.....it's easier to manage and keep things stable this way, more important for the more sensitive shrimp species.
Cheerio.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Thanks Ady nano is dennerle 20L cube original 11w amazon day did dose LC changed to gas abit before my hols to keep co2 in tank.Lit for 7 hours a day so could probably cut back on ferts and limit a bit the w/c could benefit the shrimp they are low grade cherry.When i get back want to find some red fire to put in not so easy in Italy and they cost more!cheers mark


----------

